# Solved: New computer taking longer to start up



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi

I only had my computer a few weeks and already it is starting to take longer to start up.
Anyone any ideas to a not very tech savvy person?
Help would be appreicated.
PS I use a wireless connection with a router.

Thanks


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Click Start.

In the search bar, type *MSCONFIG* and hit Enter. Click the "Startup" tab.

Write down only the names in the "Startup Item" column that have a checkmark next to them.

If the "Startup Item" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.

Submit those names here in a vertical list.

Make sure to spell them EXACTLY as you see them there.

---------------------------------------------------------

Go here and click the green "Download latest version" link to download and save *HiJackThis 2.0.4*.

After it's been downloaded and saved, close all open windows first, then double-click the saved file to install it.

Allow it to install in its default location - C:\Program Files.

After it's been installed, start it and allow its main window to load.

Uncheck "Do not show this window when I start HiJackThis".

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button.

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button.

Click on the "Save List" button.

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere.

It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here.

---------------------------------------------------------

Click Start - Run, then type in

*%temp%*

and then click OK.

Click Start - Run, then type in

*c:\windows\temp*

and then click OK.

Once those 2 temp folders appear and you can view their contents, select and delete EVERYTHING that's inside them.

If a few files resist being deleted, that's normal behavior. Leave them alone and delete EVERYTHING else.

If a massive number of files are being deleted, the computer may appear to "hang". Be patient and wait for the deletion process to finish.

After it's done, restart the computer.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, here's my msconfig list

Hi
Heres my msconfig list
Message Center
TOSHIBA ReelTime
Toshiba TEMPRO
INTEL(R) Common user interface
INTEL(R) Common user interface
INTEL(R) Common user interface
Realtek HD Audio Manager
HD Audio Background Process
TOSHIBA Power Saver
TOSHIBA Zooming Utility
TOSHIBA Flash Cards
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
SmartFaceWatcher
TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert
Toshiba Volume Regulator
Toshiba Notebook Registration
BitTorrent
Nero backitup
McAfee Security Center
HW setup
SVPWUTIL Application
Kenotify Application
TOSHIBA Service Station
Adobe Reader and acrobat manager
Toshiba Places Icon Utility.

The rest to follow soon


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Click Start.

In the search bar, type *MSCONFIG* and hit Enter. Click the "Startup" tab.

Remove checkmarks from the following entries:

*
Message Center

TOSHIBA ReelTime

Toshiba TEMPRO

INTEL(R) Common user interface

Realtek HD Audio Manager

HD Audio Background Process

TOSHIBA Power Saver

TOSHIBA Zooming Utility

TOSHIBA Flash Cards

SmartFaceWatcher

TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert

Toshiba Volume Regulator

Toshiba Notebook Registration

BitTorrent

HW setup

SVPWUTIL Application

Kenotify Application

TOSHIBA Service Station

Adobe Reader and acrobat manager

Toshiba Places Icon Utility.
*

Click "OK."

Reboot the machine.

Once in Windows, you will receive a prompt alerting you of the changes we made.

Place a checkmark in the box and click "OK."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

You should also uninstall McAfee Security Center using *Revo Uninstaller*.

Then download and install *Microsoft Security Essentials*.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Waiting for the installed programs list. :up:


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi I did not receive a prompt when I re-booted and it still seemed to take a little while.

When I put the two commands in the run box to delete files, one of them would not delete as it said I didn't have permission to, even though I am the sole owner of this pc.
It showed a box and said "click on continue to permanently delete access to this folder. So I did.

Here is the uninstall_listAdobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Reader X (10.1.3)
BBC iPlayer Desktop
BBC iPlayer Desktop
Bejeweled 2 Deluxe
Bejeweled 3
Chicken Invaders 3 - Revenge of the Yolk
Chuzzle Deluxe
D3DX10
Diner Dash 2 Restaurant Rescue
FATE
Final Drive: Nitro
Google Chrome
Google Update Helper
GoToAssist Corporate
High-Definition Video Playback
HiJackThis
Insaniquarium Deluxe
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
Intel(R) Management Engine Components
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
Jasc Paint Shop Pro 8
Java(TM) 6 Update 20
Junk Mail filter update
McAfee Internet Security
Mesh Runtime
Microsoft Office 2010
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010
Microsoft Office Starter 2010 - English
Microsoft Primary Interoperability Assemblies 2005
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.30319
MSVCRT
MSVCRT_amd64
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Nero 10 Movie ThemePack Basic
Nero BackItUp 10
Nero BackItUp 10 Help (CHM)
Nero BurnRights 10
Nero BurnRights 10 Help (CHM)
Nero Control Center 10
Nero ControlCenter 10 Help (CHM)
Nero Core Components 10
Nero Express 10
Nero Express 10 Help (CHM)
Nero InfoTool 10
Nero InfoTool 10 Help (CHM)
Nero Kwik Media
Nero Multimedia Suite 10 Essentials
Nero RescueAgent 10
Nero RescueAgent 10 Help (CHM)
Nero StartSmart 10
Nero StartSmart 10 Help (CHM)
Nero Update
NeroKwikMedia Help (CHM)
Penguins!
Plants vs. Zombies - Game of the Year
Polar Bowler
Rapport
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver For Windows 7
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader
Realtek WLAN Driver
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)
Skype™ 5.3
Slingo Deluxe
SoulSeek 157 NS 13e
TOSHIBA Assist
TOSHIBA Bulletin Board
TOSHIBA ConfigFree
TOSHIBA Face Recognition
TOSHIBA Flash Cards Support Utility
TOSHIBA Flash Cards Support Utility
TOSHIBA Hardware Setup
TOSHIBA Hardware Setup
TOSHIBA HDD/SSD Alert
Toshiba Manuals
TOSHIBA Media Controller
TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in
TOSHIBA Online Product Information
TOSHIBA Places Icon Utility
TOSHIBA Recovery Media Creator Reminder
TOSHIBA ReelTime
TOSHIBA Service Station
TOSHIBA Supervisor Password
TOSHIBA Supervisor Password
TOSHIBA TEMPRO
TOSHIBA Value Added Package
TOSHIBA Web Camera Application
TOSHIBA Web Camera Application
TOSHIBA Wireless LAN Indicator
TRORMCLauncher
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217)
Update Installer for WildTangent Games App
Utility Common Driver
Utility Common Driver
Wedding Dash 2 - Rings Around the World
WildTangent Games
WildTangent Games App (Toshiba Games)
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh ActiveX Control for Remote Connections
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources
Zuma Deluxe


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

PS I will uninstall mcaffee using the link you suggested and will install MSE.

Thanks


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

> I will uninstall mcaffee using the link you suggested and will install MSE.


:up:

-------------------------------------------------------------

Uninstall the following programs:

*HiJackThis 
McAfee Internet Security
TOSHIBA Assist
TOSHIBA Bulletin Board
TOSHIBA ConfigFree
TOSHIBA Face Recognition
TOSHIBA Flash Cards Support Utility
TOSHIBA Flash Cards Support Utility
TOSHIBA Hardware Setup
TOSHIBA Hardware Setup
TOSHIBA HDD/SSD Alert
Toshiba Manuals
TOSHIBA Media Controller
TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in
TOSHIBA Online Product Information
TOSHIBA Places Icon Utility
TOSHIBA Recovery Media Creator Reminder
TOSHIBA ReelTime
TOSHIBA Service Station
TOSHIBA Supervisor Password
TOSHIBA Supervisor Password
TOSHIBA TEMPRO
TOSHIBA Value Added Package
TOSHIBA Web Camera Application
TOSHIBA Web Camera Application
TOSHIBA Wireless LAN Indicator*

You also have a large amount of games on there, some I suspect that came with the PC.

You should uninstall any you don't regularly play to save harddrive space.

Reboot the machine.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Go here and click the green "Download latest version" link to download and save *HiJackThis 2.0.4*.

After it's been downloaded and saved, close all open windows first, then double-click the saved file to install it.

Allow it to install in its default location - C:\Program Files.

After it's been installed, start it and allow its main window to load.

Uncheck "Do not show this window when I start HiJackThis".

Click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

When the scan is finished in 30 - 60 seconds, a log file will appear.

Save that log file.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire log file here.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Only Trusted Advisors







or Malware Removal Experts







are allowed to analyze HijackThis logs.

If anyone without these designations offers advice based on the HijackThis log, do *not* follow them, and report their post.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Ifollowed your instructions as per above posts.
I have some more queries.

My computer is still taking a while to start.

Also when I tried to delete %temp% files and c:\wwindows.... I put the two commands in the run box to delete files, as per your instructions, and one of them would not delete as it said I didn't have permission to, even though I am the sole owner of this pc.
It showed a box and said "click on continue to permanently delete access to this folder. So I did.

Also my program files folder is something like Program files (86) instead of just program files, and I downloaded hijack this to this file, is this ok?

Is there any more info you require?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

It's ok that you downloaded HijackThis to that folder.

I need the log from HijackThis requested in post#7.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Here it is

Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Reader X (10.1.3)
BBC iPlayer Desktop
BBC iPlayer Desktop
Bejeweled 2 Deluxe
Bejeweled 3
Chicken Invaders 3 - Revenge of the Yolk
Chuzzle Deluxe
D3DX10
Diner Dash 2 Restaurant Rescue
FATE
Final Drive: Nitro
Google Chrome
Google Update Helper
GoToAssist Corporate
High-Definition Video Playback
HiJackThis
Insaniquarium Deluxe
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
Intel(R) Management Engine Components
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
Jasc Paint Shop Pro 8
Java(TM) 6 Update 20
Junk Mail filter update
McAfee Internet Security
Mesh Runtime
Microsoft Office 2010
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010
Microsoft Office Starter 2010 - English
Microsoft Primary Interoperability Assemblies 2005
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.30319
MSVCRT
MSVCRT_amd64
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Nero 10 Movie ThemePack Basic
Nero BackItUp 10
Nero BackItUp 10 Help (CHM)
Nero BurnRights 10
Nero BurnRights 10 Help (CHM)
Nero Control Center 10
Nero ControlCenter 10 Help (CHM)
Nero Core Components 10
Nero Express 10
Nero Express 10 Help (CHM)
Nero InfoTool 10
Nero InfoTool 10 Help (CHM)
Nero Kwik Media
Nero Multimedia Suite 10 Essentials
Nero RescueAgent 10
Nero RescueAgent 10 Help (CHM)
Nero StartSmart 10
Nero StartSmart 10 Help (CHM)
Nero Update
NeroKwikMedia Help (CHM)
Penguins!
Plants vs. Zombies - Game of the Year
Polar Bowler
Rapport
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver For Windows 7
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader
Realtek WLAN Driver
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)
Skype 5.3
Slingo Deluxe
SoulSeek 157 NS 13e
TOSHIBA Assist
TOSHIBA Bulletin Board
TOSHIBA ConfigFree
TOSHIBA Face Recognition
TOSHIBA Flash Cards Support Utility
TOSHIBA Flash Cards Support Utility
TOSHIBA Hardware Setup
TOSHIBA Hardware Setup
TOSHIBA HDD/SSD Alert
Toshiba Manuals
TOSHIBA Media Controller
TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in
TOSHIBA Online Product Information
TOSHIBA Places Icon Utility
TOSHIBA Recovery Media Creator Reminder
TOSHIBA ReelTime
TOSHIBA Service Station
TOSHIBA Supervisor Password
TOSHIBA Supervisor Password
TOSHIBA TEMPRO
TOSHIBA Value Added Package
TOSHIBA Web Camera Application
TOSHIBA Web Camera Application
TOSHIBA Wireless LAN Indicator
TRORMCLauncher
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217)
Update Installer for WildTangent Games App
Utility Common Driver
Utility Common Driver
Wedding Dash 2 - Rings Around the World
WildTangent Games
WildTangent Games App (Toshiba Games)
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh ActiveX Control for Remote Connections
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources
Zuma Deluxe


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

PS - Another issue came up when I went into my "users" folder, there were two sub-folders, mine with my name on, and another called "public".
Is that a problem, or is it normal?

Thanks


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

That is normal.

-------------------------

I requested the wrong log from HijackThis.

Try this one:

Launch HijackThis.

Click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

When the scan is finished in 30 - 60 seconds, a log file will appear. 

Save that log file.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire log file here.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

I followed your instructions in your last post, and when I hit 'scan and save logfile' I got the following error message from Hijack this, exactly as it is set out below except my quotes at beginning and end.



> "For some reason your system denied write access to the hosts file. If any hijacked domains are in this file, hijack this may NOT be able to fix this.
> If that happens, you need to edit the file yourself. To do this click Start, Run, and type
> notepadc.\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
> and press enter. Find the lines Hijack this reports and delete them. Save the file as 'hosts.' (with quotes)and reboot."


I got another error message after doing the scan which read exactly as follows, again, except my quotes at beginning and end.


> "Cannot find C:\program files(x86) Trend Micro\hijack this.log file.
> Do you want to create a new file"


I clicked 'cancel' and closed Hijack this.

Please could you advise what is happening, and what to do?

Also,

I noticed another sub-folder in my 'users' folder. This other sub-folder was called 'default', is that normal.

Many thanks.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Uninstall HijackThis in Programs and Features.

Then re-install and post the log.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Go here and click the green "Download latest version" link to download and save *HiJackThis 2.0.4*.

After it's been downloaded and saved, close all open windows first, then double-click the saved file to install it.

Allow it to install in its default location - C:\Program Files.

After it's been installed, start it and allow its main window to load.

Uncheck "Do not show this window when I start HiJackThis".

Click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

When the scan is finished in 30 - 60 seconds, a log file will appear.

Save that log file.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire log file here.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Also, how is the computer now?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

xphome said:


> I followed your instructions in your last post, and when I hit 'scan and save logfile' I got the following error message from Hijack this, exactly as it is set out below except my quotes at beginning and end.


Go to Control Panel - User Accounts.

Select Change User Account Control Settings.

Move the slider down to Never Notify - then click OK.

Restart the computer.

HiJackThis should now work without displaying that message.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok, thanks, will do.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

I have two control panels, which one should I use.

I know I have two, because when I searched for 'control panel' in the search bar in the 'start' panel, two folders came up.
Here's a screenshot to show you what I mean.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Click Start.

Click Control Panel.

There is no need to do a search.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

blues_harp28 said:


> Go to Control Panel - User Accounts.
> 
> Select Change User Account Control Settings.
> 
> ...


Hello

I regret I cannot find 'Change User Account Control Settings'

Here is my screen when I select ''User accounts"
Thank you


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Not sure at the moment of what is happening above.
Check and post
TSG System Information Utility - found here - to check what version of Win 7 you have installed.
http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Valuable_links

Back to the Hjt log.
Try right clicking on HJT log and click on Run as Administrator.
You may need to point to the version of the Hjt log installed.

[C:\Program Files\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe - 32bit]
[C:\Program Files\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe - 64bit]
Although on the 64bit version, the Hjt log will not display correctly and is of little use.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

In Control Panel, choose Classic View.

Then go to User Account and follow those steps.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

TheShooter93 said:


> In Control Panel, choose Classic View.
> 
> Then go to User Account and follow those steps.


 Hi

Please can you tell me how to find 'classic view' in control panel?

Thanks


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

blues_harp28 said:


> Not sure at the moment of what is happening above.
> Check and post
> TSG System Information Utility - found here - to check what version of Win 7 you have installed.
> http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Valuable_links
> ...


Here is sysinfo

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 380 @ 2.53GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3890 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1721 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 305239 MB, Free - 266550 MB; D: Total - 304838 MB, Free - 296661 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, PWWAA
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and EnabledTech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 380 @ 2.53GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3890 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1721 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 305239 MB, Free - 266550 MB; D: Total - 304838 MB, Free - 296661 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, PWWAA
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled

As for hijack this log, i did not save the log on the last scan due to error mesages.
Please could you advise me what to do?

Thanks


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

You have Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
The Hjt log will not load correctly and the results given, can be misleading.

Download.
*MalwareBytes* and *SuperAntiSpyware* to your desktop.
Download the Free versions of both programs.

MalwareBytes

SuperAntiSpyware

Once they are downloaded to your desktop.
Close all open browser windows.

*MalwareBytes*
Click on the Install icon - allow it to update during the install process.

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.
Click on Scanner > then quick scan > then Scan.
Any infections or problems will be highlighted in red.
After the scan is finished - Click - Show Results.
Check that all entries are selected.
Click - Remove Selected.
You may be prompted to restart to finish the removal process.
If Yes - restart your Pc.

Start Malwarebytes again.
Click on the Logs Tab.
Highlight the scan log entry.
Click - Open.
The scan log will appear in Notepad.
Copy and paste it in your next post.

*SuperAntiSpyware*
Click on the install icon - allow it to update during the install process.
Select the Quick Scan option.
Click Scan your Computer.
Any infections or problems will be highlighted in red.
After the scan is finished.
Click Continue.
Check that everything is listed.
Click Remove Threats.
Click OK - then click Finish
You may be prompted to restart to finish the removal process.
If Yes - restart your Pc.

Start SuperAntiSpyware again.
Click View Scan Logs.
Highlight the scan log entry.
Click - View Selected Log.
The scan log will appear in Notepad.
Copy and paste in your next post.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi

I wrote down and followed your instructions, as i knew I had to keep windows closed.
Even tnhough I right clicked windowsllivemessenger in the taskbar, the window would not stay closed.
I started malware bytes, there was no opportunity to select all entries.
The log appeared then, so I saved it to my desktop, (see below).
After I rebooted, there was two logs, so I hope the log below is the correct one.

As for superantispyware, I chose 'quick scan' was that the right one?
I didn't know how to check every problem listed.
Please see log below the MWB log.

Thanks

MWB log

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (Trial) 1.61.0.1400
www.malwarebytes.org
Database version: v2012.06.04.03
Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
chrissyb :: CHRISSYB-TOSH [administrator]
Protection: Enabled
04/06/2012 14:30:19
mbam-log-2012-06-04 (14-30-19).txt
Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 201914
Time elapsed: 3 minute(s), 16 second(s)
Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
(end)

SAS log

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com
Generated 06/04/2012 at 02:48 PM
Application Version : 5.0.1150
Core Rules Database Version : 8675
Trace Rules Database Version: 6487
Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:04:09
Operating System Information
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, Service Pack 1 (Build 6.01.7601)
UAC On - Limited User
Memory items scanned : 478
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 53870
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 10423
File threats detected : 70
Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Users\chrissyb\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\TNLS6R0I.txt [ /atdmt.com ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\325BB3WF.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/clickToGive/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\S0L939EW.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\BU7A4W0A.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/cgi-bin ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\THWC921Z.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\3H3LT5Y8.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\A6JXHEL6.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\5OBDXEL6.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\3CV84BY0.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/adserver/www/delivery/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\N2SWDFPJ.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\OMV4WQTR.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\PB64QZSA.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\5D3WPD0R.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\KTCRA8F2.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\8R9QZK95.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/c5/c5/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\ADI381GZ.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\FQW83LSY.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\XKX0M7SV.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\31RTOSEY.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\LA5DGJNL.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\1VLV3ZI4.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\LCH97AUE.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\T4EIBGIU.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\RWRS4Q1N.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\UK22I0R3.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/clickToGive/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\OTQQJX9M.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\VB2HI125.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\L6IMQ3F4.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\07UM0N36.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\I2MXTIKU.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.virginmedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\Cookies\TNLS6R0I.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Nothing showing in the above logs - just cookies.
You say it takes longer to start up - how long from turning on your Pc, until the desktop loads up?


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

I'll try it out and get back to you as I gotta go out now.

Thanks


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

It took 35 seconds from switch-on to logon page.
Nice and quick.
If there aren't any issues, please can you tell me which files to delete?

Thanks.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

xphome said:


> It took 35 seconds from switch-on to logon page.


Sounds good - nothng to delete.
Update and scan with MalwareBytes and SuperAntiSpyware say, once a week.
If you are happy that all is now a Ok - it can be marked Solved - at the top of the page.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

I use MSE for my protection. Won't malware bytes or superantispyware interrupt with MSE, e.g. if they are working in the background. (my MWB fought off a suspicious site earlier today)

Thanks


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

mse is a antivirus which runs all the time.....malwarebytes is a virus killer that only scans when u decide to run it......... so all is fine


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

xphome said:


> I use MSE for my protection. Won't malware bytes or superantispyware interrupt with MSE, e.g. if they are working in the background. (my MWB fought off a suspicious site earlier today)
> 
> Thanks


You will be using the Free versions of Malwarebytes and Superantispyware.
They do not run in real-time but when you decide to scan your Pc.

You must of downloaded the Trial version of Malwarebytes Pro - the Pro version will conflict with MSE
as they try to protect the same files and applications.

Uninstall the Pro version and d/load the Free version from here.
http://www.malwarebytes.org/products/malwarebytes_free


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi.

I had the right download for MWB.
Although I updated MWB at setup I have just been notified by a mwb balloon in the bottom right corner of my screen, that it is 62 days old. Do I need to do another scan? Please advise, thanks.

Also, my computer took well over a minute to start up with delays starting up and after I had submitted my password. This is because I have had to install my printer software, which is bulky, and also a sound driver.

Please could you tell me the procedure for configuring my system so that these two items do not load at startup, many thanks.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, update Malwarebytes and run the scan again.

Start Button.
Search box - Type. 
msconfig
Start up tab.

Check for any entry relating to your printer.
Untick.

Apply > Ok > Reboot your Pc.

The System Configuration Utility box appear on retstart - saying changes have been made.
Tick the box on the lower left and then OK.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi.

I'm afraid I haven't yet run the malwarebytes scan, but I will do.
I have noticed that it is blocking access to dangerous sites, so is still working in the background, even though I downloaded the correct one.
Is this compromising my system?
I have disabled malwarebytes - Have I dont the right thing?

thanks, will be back with malwarebytes scan.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Malwarebytes and Microsoft Security Essentials do not play well together.
Stop it from running in Task Manager - Ctrl-Alt-Delete - uninstall from programs and features and install the free version.

Or post the scan results and it will tell us which version is installed


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

After a while, all computers start to slow down. This is a result of installing things.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

blues_harp28 said:


> Malwarebytes and Microsoft Security Essentials do not play well together.
> Stop it from running in Task Manager - Ctrl-Alt-Delete - uninstall from programs and features and install the free version.
> 
> Or post the scan results and it will tell us which version is installed


I have already installed the free version, I followed your link directly.
Its disabled yet it is still running in the background.
I'm gonna uninstall it, and come back tomorrow and try to do a scan, and after the scan I will uninstall it again. While scaning I will turn off mse.

Thanks


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

xphome said:


> I have already installed the free version, I followed your link directly.
> Its disabled yet it is still running in the background.
> I'm gonna uninstall it, and come back tomorrow and try to do a scan, and after the scan I will uninstall it again. While scaning I will turn off mse.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, Just thought I would bump this up so you know I replied.

thanks


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

xphome said:


> I have already installed the free version, I followed your link directly.
> Its disabled yet it is still running in the background.
> I'm gonna uninstall it, and come back tomorrow and try to do a scan, and after the scan I will uninstall it again. While scaning I will turn off mse.
> 
> Thanks


If you have scanned your Pc - post the log file.
Were you able to d/load the free version of Malwarebytes?


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi

I don't understand what you mean and get the impression you think I did not download the free malwarebytes.
I did download the free one, and not the pro, direct from the link you gave me.
I even visited the link again and re-downloaded it, to make sure I was not downloading the pro version.

i deleted malwarebytes a couple of days ago, as I didnt want it to interfere with mse.
i still have the scan log, but, although I updated malwarebytes on installation, I got a message baloon saying mwb is 62 days old.
I don't know if the scan is out of date, but I am unwilling to install mwb until this confusion is sorted out, because even though I downloaded the free version twice, the same problems happened, so I wonder if the download link on the malware bytes scan is someohow in error, or even the software.

Here is that MWB scan, can you tell if it's out of date?
I look forward to hearing from you soon. BTW, thanks for this help, you have all been really valuable in my learning about this computer.

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (Trial) 1.61.0.1400
www.malwarebytes.org
Database version: v2012.06.04.03
Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
chrissyb :: CHRISSYB-TOSH [administrator]
Protection: Enabled
04/06/2012 14:30:19
mbam-log-2012-06-04 (14-30-19).txt
Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 201914
Time elapsed: 3 minute(s), 16 second(s)
Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
(end)


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am not saying that you have not downloaded the free version.
But be aware that the Free version may offer the option of installing a trial version of Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Pro.

As you can see the version from which you have posted the scan results is the Trial version.
I understand that this is a log from a few days ago - and since then you have uninstalled Malwarebytes.
But the good news is this, no infections are shown.

I have just re-checked the link that is in my signature - and re-downloaded the free version and then installed the free version, with no questions asked about upgrading to the Pro version.

With Malwarebytes still uninstalled - check for any files and folders relating to Malwarebytes and delete them.
Hopefully when you install the free version again - it will install a Ok.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

blues_harp28 said:


> I am not saying that you have not downloaded the free version.
> But be aware that the Free version may offer the option of installing a trial version of Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Pro.
> 
> As you can see the version from which you have posted the scan results is the Trial version.
> ...


Hi,

Sorry I forgot to tell you that superantispyware starts up also when my computer starts up.
The problem seems to be me choosiing the wrong download, but i cannot see any other free versions on there except the free ones which downlaod a trial.
I'll have another go, but first, I will delete all files relating to superantispyware and malwarebytes by typing both in the search bar and deleting.
Some of the files, however, although related to superantispyware and malwarebytes, do not have superantispyware or malwarebytes as part of their filename.
How do I delete these please?

*E2a 
I downloaded the free superantispyware by clicking the red button on the site.
As for MWB download, I am having a bit of a problem, when I clicked the free download link on MWB site, it directed me to http://majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=5756. 
How do I navigate to the right download site, and how do I know I am downloading the free one.

Thanks


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Try this link - as this is where I'm directed to when clickng the free version from.
http://www.malwarebytes.org/products/malwarebytes_free

http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebyt...4572.html?part=dl-10804572&subj=dl&tag=button

Edit.
You can leave the files and folders for Malwarebytes - no need to delete them as the free version will install in that folder.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

blues_harp28 said:


> Try this link - as this is where I'm directed to when clickng the free version from.
> http://www.malwarebytes.org/products/malwarebytes_free
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebyt...4572.html?part=dl-10804572&subj=dl&tag=button
> ...


Hi, thanks.

The first link took me to majorgeeks but your second one took me to download.cnet.com where I clicked the free MWB logo on the right, and it took me to a shopping cart with £19.95 in.

Still stuck, sorry to be a pest 
thanks


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Do not click on the right hand side of the page.
Click Download Now - on the left.

http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebyt...4572.html?part=dl-10804572&subj=dl&tag=button


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

blues_harp28 said:


> Do not click on the right hand side of the page.
> Click Download Now - on the left.
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebyt...4572.html?part=dl-10804572&subj=dl&tag=button


 Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

I downloaded both MWB and SAS and the scans are below. There's a few things I would like to mention please.

Although I definitely downloaded the right mwb and sas software, as we have gone through, above. Both free editions, I did an msconfig and they are both still in my startup menu.

During the MWB scan, I wasn't thinking and deleted 2 files of my desktop, sorry.

With MWB there were 6 logs, please see screenshot below.
I selected the top one, was that the right one?
Here is both scans, starting with MWB and then SAS

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (Trial) 1.61.0.1400
www.malwarebytes.org
Database version: v2012.06.04.03
Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
chrissyb :: CHRISSYB-TOSH [administrator]
Protection: Enabled
04/06/2012 14:30:19
mbam-log-2012-06-04 (14-30-19).txt
Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 201914
Time elapsed: 3 minute(s), 16 second(s)
Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
(end)

SAS log

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com
Generated 06/09/2012 at 04:34 PM
Application Version : 5.0.1150
Core Rules Database Version : 8710
Trace Rules Database Version: 6522
Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:05:10
Operating System Information
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, Service Pack 1 (Build 6.01.7601)
UAC On - Limited User
Memory items scanned : 506
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 54081
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 10958
File threats detected : 55
Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Users\chrissyb\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\W1RYZFO3.txt [ /atdmt.com ]
C:\Users\chrissyb\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\30N8QTAU.txt [ /kontera.com ]
C:\Users\chrissyb\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\C9NQFEQX.txt [ /247realmedia.com ]
C:\Users\chrissyb\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\I7YPJMOE.txt [ /at.atwola.com ]
C:\Users\chrissyb\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\0NL20AYM.txt [ /invitemedia.com ]
C:\Users\chrissyb\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\4RDNG7DE.txt [ /ad2.adfarm1.adition.com ]
C:\Users\chrissyb\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\M6UJF0B5.txt [ /adfarm1.adition.com ]
C:\Users\chrissyb\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\33Z3XUXS.txt [ /doubleclick.net ]
C:\Users\chrissyb\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\YHWEX5P0.txt [ /mm.chitika.net ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\ICJQ38C9.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/clickToGive/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\SQRHLWQZ.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\8RPFEWUV.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\UVBZM6M1.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\PVYTXYP4.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\5277PRFR.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\82MR7XAR.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\99WH89BZ.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\PT4FWBC2.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\L21X2UAP.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\BR8RD7MX.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\8EYBS578.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\P434B1TK.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\YA67BK2M.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\NNRK4OMF.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\N0UC9NJO.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\C5L99PB6.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\5MVZ5JDO.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\861UVQ37.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\SVPAACZN.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\VP3A32V7.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\UD00IQ7W.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/pagead/conversion/983549811/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\BPAIJX65.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\RMVBZLYD.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\NHXMCRU3.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\L775JHSG.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\TYZLA6VY.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\LZFQ73JT.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\OIJO0ZZQ.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\KLVEJ45T.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\KAQ9AWDH.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\TP2H3NT4.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\EB2RBY70.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\ZE07RRI8.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\GPXURN6Z.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\0LYNNOZX.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\RO31OY21.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\JYD0IU08.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\T6EAR5TV.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]m/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\J5LAUOB0.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\2VWHGRF7.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/cgi-bin ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\Cookies\W1RYZFO3.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\Cookies\30N8QTAU.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\Cookies\I7YPJMOE.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\Cookies\M6UJF0B5.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\CHRISSYB\Cookies\YHWEX5P0.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

MWB and SAS have come back clean.
But post the log file from the second one in the saved log file *2012-06-09*
That will be the 9th June 2012.

Click the Start button > Run > Type
msconfig

Click on the Start up tab.
Write down carefully what is listed and post the list here.
Or post a screen shot of all entries in the Start up tab.
http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Here's the log file for the second entry on tha malwarebytes log

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (Trial) 1.61.0.1400
www.malwarebytes.org
Database version: v2012.06.09.05
Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
chrissyb :: CHRISSYB-TOSH [administrator]
Protection: Disabled
09/06/2012 16:13:10
mbam-log-2012-06-09 (16-13-10).txt
Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 206974
Time elapsed: 7 minute(s), 15 second(s)
Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)
(end)

Here are the screenshots for msconfig


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

When the trial period is over for MalwareBytes Pro it will just revert back to the free version without any user action. However, if you wish to uninstall it before the trial period is over then do so via the Control Panel - Add or Remove programs and then run this MBAM clean up utility:

http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam-clean.exe

Once that's finished reboot the machine and then you can install the free version if you wish. You can use this direct download link:

http://thespykiller.co.uk/downloads/mbam-setup.exe


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Cookiegal said:


> When the trial period is over for MalwareBytes Pro it will just revert back to the free version without any user action.


Thank you - I did not know that.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

In msconfig.
Untick all entries *Except*

Microsoft Security Client.

Apply > Ok > Reboot your Pc.

The System Configuration Utility box appear on retstart - saying changes have been made.
Tick the box on the lower left and then OK.

*Any entry can be re-enabled using msconfig - if it needs to be*

Synaptics pointing device driver in your start up list is used for the touchpad, you may want to leave that running at start up.
Let us know how your Pc is running now.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

blues_harp28 said:


> Thank you - I did not know that.


You're welcome.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Computer now taking an acceptable time to start up.
I marked this problem solved and removed malwarebytes.

Thank you

PS sorry for late reply, I had a bit of password confusion.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks for the update :up:


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry, I just have a few more questions.
I un-installed MWB and SAS, please could you tell me what else to uninsall, delete, thanks


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

You need to keep the free versions of Malwarebytes and Superantispyware.
Update them and scan your Pc once a week - that will keep your Pc clean from malware etc.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

thanks, woops, I will have to downolaod and reinstall them, and if they appear on my startup list like they always did, I will just untick the box

thanks


----------

